# need to know question



## sanepilot (Mar 11, 2012)

Hi,all this is not train related but I have a curoius itch to know this.This is addressed to all those people in north carolina,usa.[southern for one

What do you-all have down there that is so attractive to most everybody that I talk to. Today I stopped at a moving sale and was told they were moving to north carolina due to not much work in this area.That makes about four this week. Most weeks I speak with someone going or wanting to go south to, of all places, North carolina.

Don`t tell me to come visit,I might stay. I`ve been there and looked around a lot.Beautiful country,nice beaches,one of the best zoo`s I`ve ever been beside the one in nyc.We have a really large one in columbus,ohio but yours is better.

Just a passing thought.Everett[didn`t know I could think,did you:laugh:]

Isn`t this life great or what


----------



## Ranger (Mar 4, 2012)

well.. It used to be nice rural areas with nice farmland, but now it's one neighborhood after the other. I think half of New York and Maryland have moved to Raleigh. Not much country areas left in NC. Not much work here either so they might be disappointed when they get here LOL.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Well, I think Lionel is moving to NC, so that is train related. 

Boeing is expanding in SC, so maybe they're driving across the border.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

I live in nj( I know I shouldn't respond) but we, northerners, move for, 1) much cheaper taxes 2) not having our retirement accounts taxed 3) ability to throw away snow shovels 4) nice weather to do what we want ( run trains anyone?). 4) cost of heating a old house with no insulation. Did I mention much cheaper taxes!?!? Put into perspective my 40 foot by 80 foot lot with a big house has a property tax of about 14,000 a year( cheap for our town) . Next sewer tax 850$ a year. Garbage 420$ a year. Etc.. It sucks! Why others are moving I haven't a clue but when I retire I'm out of here!


----------



## I Am Fasha (Apr 2, 2013)

There is a lot to like about NC. Our weather is great! Not a lot of rain, heat, snow, tornados, earthquakes, floods or hurricanes. We have a 3 hours drive to the beach and the mountains. Centrally located on the East coast. Good mix of big city and farmlands. Lots of College and Professional sports teams. Great outdoors sports: hunting, fishing, camping and hiking... Plus great locals for watching NC and CSX!!!


----------



## sawgunner (Mar 3, 2012)

WhenIi lived in Texas I had an 2 Bed room Apartment that was over 2500 square foot and I only paid $550 a month for it. Here in NH you would pay $900+ for the same thing. so living in the south is a much better deal IMHO


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

*Lol*



sanepilot said:


> Hi,all (its y'all, not yous guys or hi, y'all) this is not train related but I have a curoius itch to know this.This is addressed to all those people in north carolina,usa.[southern for one( did not do it, I was not even there )
> 
> What do you-all ( that better )have down there that is so attractive to most everybody that I talk to. (Southern Women)Today I stopped at a moving sale and was told they were moving to north carolina (that is North Carolina ) due to not much work in this area.That makes about four this week. Most weeks I speak with someone going or wanting to go south to, of all places, North carolina.
> 
> ...


 
My dad moved here from Chicago. Mom was a native like me.


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

Ranger said:


> well.. It used to be nice rural areas with nice farmland, but now it's one neighborhood after the other. I think half of New York and Maryland have moved to Raleigh. Not much country areas left in NC. Not much work here either so they might be disappointed when they get here LOL.


The other half moved to the Charlotte area.


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Well, I think Lionel is moving to NC, so that is train related.
> 
> Boeing is expanding in SC, so maybe they're driving across the border.


I do not know about Lionel. Boeing is trying to get a way from unions.


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

sjm9911 said:


> I live in nj( I know I shouldn't respond) but we, northerners, move for, 1) much cheaper taxes 2) not having our retirement accounts taxed 3) ability to throw away snow shovels 4) nice weather to do what we want ( run trains anyone?). 4) cost of heating a old house with no insulation. Did I mention much cheaper taxes!?!? Put into perspective my 40 foot by 80 foot lot with a big house has a property tax of about 14,000 a year( cheap for our town) . Next sewer tax 850$ a year. Garbage 420$ a year. Etc.. It sucks! Why others are moving I haven't a clue but when I retire I'm out of here!


 
What is a snow shovel? Charlotte has the highest taxes in NC. NC has some of the highest taexes in the soth,


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

What??



I Am Fasha said:


> There is a lot to like about NC. Our weather is great! Not a lot of rain, heat, snow, tornados, earthquakes, floods or hurricanes. We have a 3 hours drive to the beach and the mountains. Centrally located on the East coast. Good mix of big city and farmlands. Lots of College and Professional sports teams. Great outdoors sports: hunting, fishing, camping and hiking... Plus great locals for watching NC and CSX!!!


 
It rains about half the time.
Huricains? What was this?
Earthquakes? I felt one in 2011. 
flood, Never


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

sawgunner said:


> WhenIi lived in Texas I had an 2 Bed room Apartment that was over 2500 square foot and I only paid $550 a month for it. Here in NH you would pay $900+ for the same thing. so living in the south is a much better deal IMHO


 
No No, it sucks down here all of y'all stay there.


----------



## sanepilot (Mar 11, 2012)

*NC*

Well,Good morning,people..Every area has it`s good points,bad points and so forth. I`ve been all over the country.My favorite place is right where I`m at.
If I ever move it will be to the west virginia mountains but my wife likes the seashore so I guess I`d have to learn to like fish. By the way,Southern[no need to shout,I`m not deaf yet] thanks for the spelling lesson.I definitely hate to be politically in correct and I know what HO means and it is not train related.I`m also not a city-slicker,just a buckeye knocker in the valley.


We do what we do and luv what we do.. Have a great sunday and week,everyone,Everett:thumbsup:


----------



## broox (Apr 13, 2012)

Southern said:


> No No, it sucks down here all of y'all stay there.


Yeah I know that feeling. Australia sucks the big one


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

*All my replys in this tread are tounge in check.*



sanepilot said:


> Well,Good morning,people..Every area has it`s good points,bad points and so forth. I`ve been all over the country.My favorite place is right where I`m at.


Same here




sanepilot said:


> By the way,Southern[no need to shout,I`m not deaf yet


Sorry i just got back from the Charlotte Motor Speedway watching a NASCAR race. everybody was shouting.



sanepilot said:


> Thanks for the spelling lesson.I definitely hate to be politically in correct


I am the last person that would ever correct someones spelling. I was making fun of the southern dialect.:laugh:



sanepilot said:


> I know what HO means and it is not train related.I`m also not a city-slicker,just a buckeye knocker in the valley


.I really did mean HO Scale, the LHS sell allot of northern road names because of the Yankee transplants.




sanepilot said:


> We do what we do and luv what we do.. Have a great sunday and week,everyone,Everett:thumbsup:


Same here, and to you also.


----------



## eljefe (Jun 11, 2011)

If everyone keeps moving to the nice places, they turn those places into being as crummy as where they came from! That's what happened when all the Chicagoans moved out into the nice little town on the outer edge of the city I lived in and made it another overpopulated suburb.


----------



## sanepilot (Mar 11, 2012)

*dialect*

Thanks,Southern.. I`ll tell ya how I got to saying y`all or you all if you care to know. I use my sleeping pill quite often nowadays after my noon meal. Well,I turn on the tv and go immediately to sleep. I wake up around a hour later with a cooking show on and it`s Paula Deen,a southern girl. She uses that phrase pretty regular.My wife watches most all the cooking shows. I eat a lot of experimental food recipes.Ain`t[isn`t] bad.About every area of the usa has a different dialect. I happened to stop in Boston to see a friend of the family.

We spent our whole vacation in that area and at one meeting we attended, I noticed we were answering most all the question about our area.I asked why,they told us they loved our dialect.I got a Brit for a friend and really luv the way he talks.I`ve spent some time in NYC and it`s the same. Same for New Jersey. I`ve been east,west,north,south and even out of this country some. Every dialect is beautiful and unique in it`s own way. 

So far,Monday has been good to me. I got my AC installed in my train room,got stairs built for my coal loading facility. Now to paint it.:appl: . Guess what,I get to pull weeds tomorrow in the garden.:smilie_daumenneg: Too bad I can`t eat them,I can sure grow them.

Everybody have a good rest of the week,Everett

P>S> I luv those new icons...


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

One of the thing I love about this forum is that is is true world community.


----------

